# New Epson Surecolor F570 Dye Sub Desktop (kinda) Printer



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Like an Ecotank with refillable ink from bottles.

Supports 24 inch wide paper. (no more paper lines!)

Epson dye sub ink is half the cost of Cobra's. 4.8oz bottle of ink $18. Cobra is $34 for 4oz.

Printer is $2,500. 

https://dyetrans.com/epson


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

I just got my e-mail from Conde about this. I guess we won't be getting any kind of review any time soon since it's so new. But what is the "cutter" thingie?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

DrivingZiggy said:


> But what is the "cutter" thingie?



When using roll paper, the printer cuts based on your paper size you designate in your design software.


Conde has several videos and the last one where they print an image shows the cutting.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks, man. I have now seen it in action in their video!


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

DrivingZiggy said:


> I just got my e-mail from Conde about this. I guess we won't be getting any kind of review any time soon since it's so new. But what is the "cutter" thingie?


It is basically a sheet cutter. It will cut the paper size you selected (length) off the roll.


----------



## Crowmatic (Jul 18, 2018)

This looks to be a great printer, I am also interested in it's quality.
I currently have the Epson Surecolor F6500 and love it. The only problem is, I'm trying to go mobile and it's a little big. 
So, I'm looking to sell it and get into this 24" system. Hope it performs as well as the 6500.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Crowmatic said:


> This looks to be a great printer, I am also interested in it's quality.
> I currently have the Epson Surecolor F6500 and love it. The only problem is, I'm trying to go mobile and it's a little big.
> So, I'm looking to sell it and get into this 24" system. Hope it performs as well as the 6500.



I'm sure if you email your vendor of choice with some images they would print out some sample transfers for you.


We know Conde has an open box demo.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

splathead said:


> ...Epson dye sub ink is half the cost of Cobra's. 4.8oz bottle of ink $18. Cobra is $34 for 4oz....


That's the first thing I checked when hearing about this too. Woohoo! And to think that I'm 90% saved up for purchasing the P800. Attention has moved to the F570 now. But I'll only be like 60% saved up for that one now LOL Damn you, new beautiful products!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

WalkingZombie said:


> And to think that I'm 90% saved up for purchasing the P800.


I hadn't noticed that Epson before. Does cobra make all 8 ink colors for it?

Speaking of dye sublimation ink cost:

Epson = $3.75 per ounce

Cobra = $8.50 per ounce

Sawgrass = $60 per ounce! Ouch. Wouldn't take long at this rate to make up the higher cost for the Epson F570.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

splathead said:


> I hadn't noticed that Epson before. Does cobra make all 8 ink colors for it?
> 
> Speaking of dye sublimation ink cost:
> 
> ...


Yes. The CS9.2 dyesub inks.

And, it comes with:
2 Full Sets of CMYK Inks
(1) 24in x 100ft Roll of DS Transfer Multi Use Paper
(2) 17in x 100ft Roll of DS Transfer Multi Use Paper....

Thank goodness.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

WalkingZombie said:


> Yes. The CS9.2 dyesub inks.
> 
> And, it comes with:
> 2 Full Sets of CMYK Inks
> ...


Was also shocked to see how cheap roll paper was. I priced the 17 inch wide at Conde and could get 3 to 4 times the length of what i pay now for cut paper. 

Not to mention the lack of waste with roll. If I just need a 5 inch print, I don't have to use a whole sheet like with cut paper.

Don''t get me wrong, $2,500 is a tough nut to crack for a dye sub printer when you're use to paying $250 for a 7110. But when I factor in ink and paper savings, and not having to refill cartridges at the most inopportune times, I may have to pull the trigger.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

splathead said:


> Was also shocked to see how cheap roll paper was. I priced the 17 inch wide at Conde and could get 3 to 4 times the length of what i pay now for cut paper.
> 
> Not to mention the lack of waste with roll. If I just need a 5 inch print, I don't have to use a whole sheet like with cut paper.
> 
> Don''t get me wrong, $2,500 is a tough nut to crack for a dye sub printer when you're use to paying $250 for a 7110. But when I factor in ink and paper savings, and not having to refill cartridges at the most inopportune times, I may have to pull the trigger.


Preach brother!!


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Yeah, it's not some new, weird, off-brand product. Epson has many, many years of proving themselves. So, it's not much of a risk for those who are already doing this sort of thing--especially if they already have a customer base.

Anybody care to calculate when you'd expect a ROI?


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

DrivingZiggy said:


> Anybody care to calculate when you'd expect a ROI?


Just depends on what you're selling and how much.

Mousepads @ $12ea x 125 units = $1,500
Koozies @ $3ea x 125 units = $375
Ceramic Coasters @ $5ea x 125 units = $625

Total $2,500

Shouldn't take that long if you're selling more than those items. I know I put $3 for koozies, but I sell them for $8-10 all day long, and ceramic coasters $6-7 each.


----------



## SouthJersey (Sep 20, 2017)

Has anyone purchased this yet?
Or heard and first-hand reviews?


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

So I finally did a search on YouTube for users of this printer. Almost all of the videos are by companies selling the printer. But I finally found one actual user! She only 20 subscribers so far and hasn't learned to turn her phone sideways yet. But she has at least 2 videos about the F570 so far and the videos are informative. Check it out.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcaW6lrt8ycRJDdAX3KSjdg


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

DrivingZiggy said:


> So I finally did a search on YouTube for users of this printer. Almost all of the videos are by companies selling the printer. But I finally found one actual user! She only 20 subscribers so far and hasn't learned to turn her phone sideways yet. But she has at least 2 videos about the F570 so far and the videos are informative. Check it out.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcaW6lrt8ycRJDdAX3KSjdg



It is sold as the F500 outside of the USA - might be worth re searching.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

PatWibble said:


> It is sold as the F500 outside of the USA - might be worth re searching.


Upon your urging, I did. Again almost all of the videos were from those who are selling the machine. The other 2 or 3 were in languages I didn't understand, so I didn't want to post them up without knowing what was included.


----------



## ShirleyPrints (Mar 23, 2014)

It's only just now starting to ship in very limited quantities - I haven't heard of a single user with one in hand yet, and there's no estimate on when it will be available.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

PatWibble said:


> It is sold as the F500 outside of the USA - might be worth re searching.


The only aparent difference between the f570 and the f500 appears to be the paper cutter. Not advertised as being on the f500.


Still a lot cheaper than the Sawgrass VJ628.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Jan 13, 2013)

I have had my F570 for a couple of weeks now. It was not easy to find one, glad i did as i was shutdown when my SG800 died unexpectedly. Prints & presses great, it's not a speed demon printing though. While my printer says it's a F570 on the printer, on my laptop it shows up as a F-500 series printer.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Uncle Remus said:


> it's not a speed demon printing though.



Speed would be my main criteria. I would want something that printed faster than using two smaller printers.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

*Criterion.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

PatWibble said:


> Speed would be my main criteria. I would want something that printed faster than using two smaller printers.


I've never really found speed to be a factor with dye sub as long as your pages are printing faster than the time it takes you to press the one before it.

Using 2 printers would defeat the 3 main reasons I would buy this printer:


-Image size
-Large paper to eliminate paper lines on garments
-Efficient paper usage.


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

Uncle Remus said:


> I have had my F570 for a couple of weeks now. It was not easy to find one, glad i did as i was shutdown when my SG800 died unexpectedly. Prints & presses great, it's not a speed demon printing though. While my printer says it's a F570 on the printer, on my laptop it shows up as a F-500 series printer.


When you say it is not a speed demon what are your resolution settings at? If you are doing fabric dye sub anything over 720x720 is a waste of ink/time.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Jan 13, 2013)

PedalJustPedal said:


> When you say it is not a speed demon what are your resolution settings at? If you are doing fabric dye sub anything over 720x720 is a waste of ink/time.


All i print is aluminum so i print at high resolutions and i should have mentioned this is on the high quality setting also, i forgot all about that. Been meaning to switch that off and see how much it cuts off printing time and if it makes any difference in quality . I mean its not turtle slow by any means and taking into consideration i am doing much larger prints. It could be throwing off my time recognition a tad bit. I will time a print job later this evening and see exactly how long one takes.


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

Uncle Remus said:


> All i print is aluminum so i print at high resolutions and i should have mentioned this is on the high quality setting also, i forgot all about that. Been meaning to switch that off and see how much it cuts off printing time and if it makes any difference in quality . I mean its not turtle slow by any means and taking into consideration i am doing much larger prints. It could be throwing off my time recognition a tad bit. I will time a print job later this evening and see exactly how long one takes.


It makes sense how it felt slow to you. Heck even on a Mutoh, etc you go past 720 x 720 and they really start to slow down.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Jan 13, 2013)

OK just timed a 17x12" gang print, it had 3 separate images on it. From the time i pressed the print button until the printer cuts the paper it took 2 min 43 secs. This was at 300 dpi and high quality printer setting.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

splathead said:


> I've never really found speed to be a factor with dye sub as long as your pages are printing faster than the time it takes you to press the one before it.



Very true, but in my situation I print a lot of long run jobs for fun runs - anything up to 800 shirts. I find it good to get ahead of the game with transfers to avoid any hold ups if a printer jams and to keep some capacity for other jobs.


At the moment I work alone with two presses but I want to put Mrs Wibble to work with another two presses. I will need to increase printer capacity.


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

Uncle Remus said:


> OK just timed a 17x12" gang print, it had 3 separate images on it. From the time i pressed the print button until the printer cuts the paper it took 2 min 43 secs. This was at 300 dpi and high quality printer setting.


What is the resolution High Quality is equal to?


----------



## Uncle Remus (Jan 13, 2013)

PedalJustPedal said:


> What is the resolution High Quality is equal to?


high quality = 1200x1200
max quality = 2400x1200


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

It doesn't appear this is intended to be a production printer. From the specs, it looks like it only accepts 2" cores with a maximum diameter of 4.3"...this is about the size of a 100' roll. It will require a baby sitter.

https://epson.com/For-Work/Printers/Large-Format/SureColor-F570-Dye-Sublimation-Printer/p/SCF570SE


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

Uncle Remus said:


> high quality = 1200x1200
> max quality = 2400x1200


I tested our Mutoh RJ900X at a 1400 x 1400 setting. Running through Wasatch RIP a 17 x 12 file took 4:23. Just to print took 3:27.

At 2:43 you are flying. At 1400 x 1400 there is so much ink on the paper when I printed. You may want to try dialing it back to see if you get a noticeable print quality change.


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

cprvh said:


> It doesn't appear this is intended to be a production printer. From the specs, it looks like it only accepts 2" cores with a maximum diameter of 4.3"...this is about the size of a 100' roll. It will require a baby sitter.
> 
> https://epson.com/For-Work/Printers/Large-Format/SureColor-F570-Dye-Sublimation-Printer/p/SCF570SE


"Production" printer means different things to different people. Heck call Aaron at George Knight - he will tell you a 30x40 MaxiPress is a home press not a production press.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Uncle Remus said:


> OK just timed a 17x12" gang print, it had 3 separate images on it. From the time i pressed the print button until the printer cuts the paper it took 2 min 43 secs. This was at 300 dpi and high quality printer setting.


 How does the print speed hold up when using the full 24" width of the paper by printing two 17 x 12 images side by side?


----------



## SouthJersey (Sep 20, 2017)

A couple of questions on the F570.
Media/ink cost per square inch?
I’m seeing two different kinds of media. One is adhesive and one is multi-purpose.
Which is for t-shirts?, and what is the other for?
Thanks.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Jan 13, 2013)

SouthJersey said:


> A couple of questions on the F570.
> Media/ink cost per square inch?
> I’m seeing two different kinds of media. One is adhesive and one is multi-purpose.
> Which is for t-shirts?, and what is the other for?
> Thanks.


I just finally got the Epson LFT accounting tool setup had to download it from the EU site as the USA version wouldnt find my F570. I will have to do some high level math to break it down to ink per square inch costs. But what i can say by what this tool is telling me is for my 11x17 print my paper and ink costs total was 0.25 cents.
I have only used the multi-purpose paper rolls, havnt seen any "sticky" paper. I think the sticky paper would be the choice on apparel, but pretty sure it can be used on hard goods as well ( i could be wrong here though)


----------



## Uncle Remus (Jan 13, 2013)

PatWibble said:


> How does the print speed hold up when using the full 24" width of the paper by printing two 17 x 12 images side by side?


Can't say as i havnt broke out the 24" roll yet. Mine came with two 17" and one 24" rolls so i have been using up the 17" ones.


----------



## SouthJersey (Sep 20, 2017)

Thanks for answering this. I was guessing in that range, but it seemed to good to be true.
Please keep us updated on this, you’ve been a lot of help already.


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

Uncle Remus said:


> I have only used the multi-purpose paper rolls, havnt seen any "sticky" paper. I think the sticky paper would be the choice on apparel, but pretty sure it can be used on hard goods as well ( i could be wrong here though)


Your correct - tacky is more for apparel where ghosting may occur. We use it on hard goods as well but for high end metal like you are doing you would want to stick with non tack paper.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Jan 13, 2013)

SouthJersey said:


> Media/ink cost per square inch?


 i have the ink costs figured at $0.00098 cents per square inch. Pretty sure my math is right on this. This figure has held up over multiple print jobs by what the printer accounting software is telling me.


----------

